# Angeln in Liberia - Impressionen



## Kanda (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo!
Hier einige Impressionen zum Angeln in Liberia.
Viel Spass beim Anschauen. Leider kann ich nur 5 Fotos hochladen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Liberia - Impressionen*

Ok, hab die Fotos entdeckt! Mega geiler Thuna! Du kannst aber mit mehreren Postings à 5 Bilder auch mehr Bilder zeigen, nur son kleiner Tipp am Rande. Wie kommt man denn dazu in Liberia zu sein?!


----------



## Tortugaf (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Liberia - Impressionen*

Bundesnachrichtendienst :g   ???? 
Entwicklungshelfer       :l   ????
oder doch nur gut bezahlter Angestellter eines weltweit agierenden Unternehmens. 

Nee Spass bei Seite , schöne Fische  #6

G. Tortugaf


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Liberia - Impressionen*

Vielleicht macht ers auch wie du und hat sich einen Traum erfüllt? Mit Gepäck


----------



## Tortugaf (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Liberia - Impressionen*

Ob Traum oder Alptraum das ist noch nicht ganz klar.

Bin aber optimistisch eingestellt. :vik:

Montag werde wir wohl das Grundstük in Puerto Angel, in Mexico, kaufen u. dann weitersehen.
Das Boot folgt Ende September u. wird auch gleich als Charterboot angemeldet u. kann somit anfangen seinen Unterhalt zuverdienen.

Unser Liberiareisender meldet sich leider nicht mehr , hätte gern noch mehr erfahren über das Fischen in diesem Land.

G. Frank


----------



## Kanda (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Liberia - Impressionen*

Hallo Freunde,
sorry, war leider laenger nicht mehr im Forum.
Weder BND oder Entwicklungshilfe, ich wohne seit ein paar Jahren in Westafrika.
Angeln sowohl im Fluss als auch im Ozean ist gut, seit zwei Wochen hat die Saison wieder angefangen. Bezgl. Marlin kommt das nicht an die Topreviere heran, aber trotzdem, alle Fischarten sind da. Und die politische Lage in Liberia ist gut und stabil, aber trotzdem, man muss es wollen. Fuer normale Touristen ist das nichts, keine Infrastruktur.
Viele Gruesse


----------



## Margarelon (6. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Liberia - Impressionen*



Kanda schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> sorry, war leider laenger nicht mehr im Forum.
> Weder BND oder Entwicklungshilfe, ich wohne seit ein paar Jahren in Westafrika.
> Angeln sowohl im Fluss als auch im Ozean ist gut, seit zwei Wochen hat die Saison wieder angefangen. Bezgl. Marlin kommt das nicht an die Topreviere heran, aber trotzdem, alle Fischarten sind da. Und die politische Lage in Liberia ist gut und stabil, aber trotzdem, man muss es wollen. Fuer normale Touristen ist das nichts, keine Infrastruktur.
> Viele Gruesse



Das du da wohnst, war uns "Neidern" ja schon klar.. Wir sind nur neugierig, womit du dir deinen Lebensunterhalt verdienst. 
Du kannst doch auf deiner Profilseite ein Album erstellen und hier darauf hinweisen. Da passen mehr Bilder rein.


----------

